
Tesla « killed by its robots » - crocal
http://www.businessinsider.fr/us/tesla-robots-are-killing-it-2018-3
======
bleke
There have been multiple times posted about this and i not following too much,
but i haven't seen anybody who can tune even small cnc for small scale
production in less than year where there virtually 0 defects (problems arise
from software, used materials or even production changes; and they take long
time). What i saw from PR tesla rushed and now got problems came to them. Of
course it can happen and with human personal

